# Wie mit Peta umgehen?



## Hafenkante (20. April 2021)

Moin,
ein Freund gab mir den Tipp mir die Instagram Seite der Peta Deutschland anzusehen. Da wurde mir wirklich anders,jeder zweite Post betreibt aggressive Meinungsmache gegen uns Hobbyangler.
Was macht unser Dachverband dagegen bzw.besteht da überhaupt eine Möglichkeit dem rechtlich zu begegnen ?
Wie geht Ihr damit um? Ignorieren ist wohl die schlechteste Lösung ,hattet Ihr schon persönliche Erfahrungen mit Peta Aktivisten ?
Ich bin über diese Meinungsmache wirklich entsetzt. Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Saison
Gruß Bernd


----------



## rippi (20. April 2021)

Ignorieren und klassische Musik hören. Ein schönes Graffiti in deiner Stadt gegen die oder Pro Angler wäre aber sicherlich auch der Hit. Also meine geistige Unterstützung hättest du dafür.


----------



## Mikesch (20. April 2021)

Diesen Verein ignoriere ich nicht mal, der ist mit Verachtung zu strafen.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (20. April 2021)

Je weniger Aufmerksamkeit man diesem Verein schenkt, je wegiger bekommt der Bürger von deren Aktivitäten mit
Man sollte sich als Angler immer ein wenig zurückhalten mit dem Einstellen von Bildern oder Videos
Und wenn man das nicht kann, schreibt man halt hinzu die Aufnahmen sind in NL entstanden  
Man sollte ihnen so wenig wie möglich Angriffsfläche bieten und das geht nur wenn Angler auch zusammenhalten
Aber es soll ja schon gegeben haben die ihre Kollegen in die Pfanne hauen und Petra gemeldet haben


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. April 2021)

Peta.............................,kein weiterer Kommentar nötig.









						PETA-Tierheim: 1.800 Hunde und Katzen euthanasiert - wir-sind-tierarzt.de
					

"Ein Schlachthaus für Heimtiere". Eine US-NGO führt seit Jahren einen zugespitzten Kampf gegen die Tierrechtler – mit Todeszahlen aus einem PETA-Tierheim.



					www.wir-sind-tierarzt.de


----------



## Hafenkante (21. April 2021)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ignorieren die richtige Entscheidung wäre ,die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und damit verbundene Meinungsbildung ist schon immens.
Da könnten sich unsere Verbände eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Vom DAFV sehe ich auf Instagram nur Fragen über Fische und Bilder von gegrilltem Fisch.
Warum machen die nicht mal etwas über Renaturierungen,Einsatz für Fischtreppen, Aufräum - und Besatzmaßnahmen.
Da ist irgendwie schweigen im Walde,das ist schade so werden viele Mitmenschen nicht gewahr das wir nicht nur Fische entnehmen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. April 2021)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ignorieren die richtige Entscheidung wäre ,die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und damit verbundene Meinungsbildung ist schon immens.
> Da könnten sich unsere Verbände eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. April 2021)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Da könnten sich unsere Verbände eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Vom DAFV sehe ich auf Instagram nur Fragen über Fische und Bilder von gegrilltem Fisch.
> Warum machen die nicht mal etwas über Renaturierungen,Einsatz für Fischtreppen, Aufräum - und Besatzmaßnahmen.


Damit kann man schlecht werben weil nur ein minimaler Prozentsatz "der Angler" da wirklich involviert ist.

Zu Peta ? Als Angler am besten lächeln .
Als Jäger, dem man auch schon Sitze abgefackelt und angesägt hat, sollte man es eigentlich wie mit nem räudigen Fuchs machen : Gnadenschuß, vergraben, totsaufen. Ist natürlich nur Wunschdenken, die sind ganzjährig geschont, egal wie krank deren Bestände sind 
Also schön weiter neue Sitze bauen und fein zur Polzei gehen wenn es wieder mal im Wald gebrannt hat.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. April 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Damit kann man schlecht werben weil nur ein minimaler Prozentsatz "der Angler" da wirklich involviert ist.
> 
> Zu Peta ? Als Angler am besten lächeln .
> Als Jäger, dem man auch schon Sitze abgefackelt und angesägt hat, sollte man es eigentlich wie mit nem räudigen Fuchs machen : Gnadenschuß, vergraben, totsaufen. Ist natürlich nur Wunschdenken, die sind ganzjährig geschont, egal wie krank deren Bestände sind



eigentlich hast Du Recht, eigentlich aber auch nicht.
Es reicht einfach nicht sie zu ignorieren. PETA ; NABU und Co gewinnen immer mehr an Deutungshoheit. 
Durch ihre agressive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wird die Meinung und Wahrnehmung der Massen so stark beeinflusst, dass am Ende alle Naturnutzer verlieren.
Dem kann nur mit starker, aufklärender und immer widerkehrender Öffentlichkeitarbeit entgegengewirkt werden.

Und so etwas: " Also schön weiter neue Sitze bauen und fein zur Polzei gehen wenn es wieder mal im Wald gebrannt hat." So etwas muss in der Öffentlichkeit richtig breit getreten werden.

Etwa :  Schon wieder Brandanschläge auf Jagdeinrichtungen durch Umweltschützer!
XXX ha Wald vielen dem Anschlag zusätzlich zum Opfer."

Wenn über so etwas überhaupt berichtet wird, dann höchstens in der Lokalpresse und Ross und Reiter werden dann auch verschwiegen.


----------

